# Ugly installs.



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anybody have pictures of crappy installs?

I once heard of someone using telephone cable to power an amp.

Or screws coming out through the roof when somebody mounted a flip down dvd player.

or power cables in plain view.

Lets see the pics!!


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's the money shot from an epically bad Cougar thread that became a legend










My tricked out Cougar! - NECO Forums


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

this is good:

http://www.ghettoinstalls.com/



:laugh:


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Here's the money shot from an epically bad Cougar thread that became a legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe that guy works at best buy or something, lol, that is pretty bad.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

from what i gathered he may have been trying to get a response, anyone else get that feeling? as far as ghetto, worst I think i've seen was a pa box with a run of either 12 or 14/2 for home for power wire to the 12volt amp.... friend today reminded me about a inline fuse,.... soldered to a glass fuse was a wire..... then taped a local shop did that install


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

a remote car starter/alarm,installed[big name place] with twist&taped wires in my ex's car, but i didn't think of taking a picture at the time...the car would just stop running once in a while...i ended up soldering up the wires and getting the clown fired, after showing his manager how it should of been done in the first place.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Mooble said:


> Here's the money shot from an epically bad Cougar thread that became a legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


classic....:laugh:


----------



## Maceo23 (May 25, 2009)

Back in the early to mid 90's when I was installing I saw to many bad installs to count. Things like complete audio and alarm systems installed by wire twisting. Not one connector in the whole car. Those were funny, but not all that uncommon. The two that still stick in my mind were this guy who came in complaining that he bought a sub and it doesn't put out any bass. I went out to his car, look inside, and see a 15" driver sitting on the rear seat of the car. The second guy had a similar issue with low output. This guy had the sub in a box. Unfortunately it was the cardboard box it came packaged in.


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

*Desolator144*



Mooble said:


> Here's the money shot from an epically bad Cougar thread that became a legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They NEVER should have locked that thread. 'Desolator144' claims to have two degrees and admits to spending $360 on that setup. I would highly recommend reading all of his posts in that thread!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Desolator144*



SlipAngle said:


> They NEVER should have locked that thread. 'Desolator144' claims to have two degrees and admits to spending $360 on that setup. I would highly recommend reading all of his posts in that thread!


He was defending it all the way up til the end.


----------



## m115919h (Jun 12, 2008)

Maceo23 said:


> Back in the early to mid 90's when I was installing I saw to many bad installs to count. Things like complete audio and alarm systems installed by wire twisting. Not one connector in the whole car. Those were funny, but not all that uncommon. The two that still stick in my mind were this guy who came in complaining that he bought a sub and it doesn't put out any bass. I went out to his car, look inside, and see a 15" driver sitting on the rear seat of the car. The second guy had a similar issue with low output. This guy had the sub in a box. Unfortunately it was the cardboard box it came packaged in.


LOL, Some people should take an IQ test before using electronics, especially if they are going to install them.


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, I'd like 10 minutes of my life back.  To each his own I guess. The sad part is; as much time and effort as he put into that system, he could have had a really nice setup by just doing it the right way.


----------



## pixelvandal (Aug 27, 2009)

fastlane said:


> The sad part is; as much time and effort as he put into that system, he could have had a really nice setup by just doing it the right way.


What do you mean the right way??? Those Logitech speakers sound great on my computer, so why not my car 

I really like the arrangement too - clearly a lot of thought went into that awesome setup - I bet it pulls awesome hair-tricks!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

and just think, he could have taken them apart and done a line array on the dash....... must not be very open minded...


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

pixelvandal said:


> What do you mean the right way??? Those Logitech speakers sound great on my computer, so why not my car


You're right. In fact I'm going to go steal my wife's hair dryer and strap it to the intake on my truck. Voila, instant turbo.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

One of the worst installs I have ever seen was in the "build log" section of this sight. I could never figure out if it was a joke or not so I never responded to it. It was within the last couple months. It was HORRID.


----------



## Lysdexik (Oct 19, 2009)

haha wow.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

> (and yes I know the amp transforms it back into DC cuz there's no such thing as an AC speaker).


Excellent


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

Torquem said:


> One of the worst installs I have ever seen was in the "build log" section of this sight. I could never figure out if it was a joke or not so I never responded to it. It was within the last couple months. It was HORRID.


Please PM me a link!


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

Torquem said:


> One of the worst installs I have ever seen was in the "build log" section of this sight. I could never figure out if it was a joke or not so I never responded to it. It was within the last couple months. It was HORRID.


I'd like to see that too lol


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

how about this


The Most Ghetto Car Stereo Ever Makes Duct Taped Windows Seem Classy - Ghetto - Gizmodo


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

bet you that 5 bucks you could drive the sob off a cliff and it wouldn't skip! sponge mount ftw!



kroid7777 said:


> how about this
> 
> 
> The Most Ghetto Car Stereo Ever Makes Duct Taped Windows Seem Classy - Ghetto - Gizmodo


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't have pictures so a description will have to suffice.

Back in the 90's in my little home town, it was popular to:

1) "install" 6x9's by having them sit free-air on the rear deck. That's right, no cutouts in the deck, just sitting on top. We aren't talking about just any 6x9's here, they had to be at least 2-way...3-way or 4-way preferably...the more tweeters and supertweeters mounted on the bridge, the better.

2) tape an EQ/booster (preferably Jensen or Roadmaster brand) under the front dash, with duct tape. Said EQ/booster usually had a "200 watt peak" power rating or higher.

3) run doorbell or lamp wire from aforementioned EQ/booster to 6x9's on rear deck

4) turn up EQ sliders all the way up on aforementioned EQ/booster

5) the more it hurt your ears, the "louder" and better it was

6) for better imaging, a pair of piezo tweeters could be removed from a junky prefab boom box and taped somewhere on the front dash and run in parallel with the 6x9's off the EQ/booster


----------



## Vernon29RW (Oct 6, 2009)

that picture and some of these stories remind me of fellow "classmates" systems in high school from "back in the 90s" LOL Its amazing what a 17 or 18yr old kid will do on a tight budget to get some bass and be the loudest kid in the school LOL Sound Quality?? what the hell does that mean!!!

Steve


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

yay! keep those pics coming.
=]


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

SlipAngle said:


>


thats definately ugly...
but interesting


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

^^^looks like a fat chick crawling into the trunk :laugh:


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Gives a whole new meaning to "transmission line" enclosures. Why take out removable objects from your trunk when you can build around them? It is even critically damped at the other end by a flannel blanket. I think we're onto something!



SlipAngle said:


>


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SlipAngle said:


>


I actually find that rather intriguing and if it works... and actual thing of beauty.


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, a tapered port to allow for multiple tuning frequencies!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the volume of the vent determines tuning freq not the shape. many home speakers did an angled vent in a cab with an oblong opening to allow for a longer vent without having to turn it inside the cab.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

how is that ugly again?


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

chad said:


> I actually find that rather intriguing and if it works... and actual thing of beauty.


Like a fat kid that can tap-dance...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SlipAngle said:


> Like a fat kid that can tap-dance...


WIN!


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Here's the money shot from an epically bad Cougar thread that became a legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WARNING DO NOT READ IF DRINKING WATER SODA OR SOMETHING...after reading that thread I almost choked on my soda....geez but it was a funny pick up for today! HAHA


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

fastlane said:


> You're right. In fact I'm going to go steal my wife's hair dryer and strap it to the intake on my truck. Voila, instant turbo.


Don't be hatin', man, that's classic. It might even work as long as it wasn't blowing hot air 

*zing* Get it? "Blowing hot air" lol


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

found one...

96 Range Rover HUGE Ghetto Install Rebuild - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

That's really ugly!


----------



## brandonf (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh man, I wish I had a picture of my buddies old held-together-by-duct-tape system.. why buy crimps when you can duct tape!?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/64942-bennys-saturn.html


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

STOLE THIS FROM ANOTHER FORUM


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kroid7777 said:


>






The look on that Guy's face is priceless.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

ESSCUE, she comes with death!


----------



## Aarmin (Mar 22, 2009)

*goes to take picture of own trunk*  

But seriously, WOW... just WOW.

You could also head over to cardomain.com .. I can't stand the place :mean:



michaelsil1 said:


> The look on that Guy's face is priceless.


:laugh:


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

benny said:


> ESSCUE, she comes with death!


Bingo.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I think you guys gotta see what treasures I see while in other forums I help in the audio department:


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

^^^^^ what's so ugly about that one....it may be bright (a little shiny) but not quite ugly


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

kroid7777 said:


>


this reminds me>

2 yrs ago i went to the local flea market for some 6.5'' 2ways for my g-f [at the time] ... the ''audio'' guru only had some 4 inchers on hand.... he said....''no problem...just use a single screw...it'll hold...'':laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, I give. What is with big screens in the door? You can't see it while you're driving, and you have to get to a certain angle to see it even during a show...? Wouldn't it make more sense to put it somewhere in the cargo area on a swing-down? There's other atrocious stuff in there (don't get me started on the mannequin) but having seen this kind of thing many times I just get confused.

I apologize for not having pictures, but it bears re-telling: When I was in high school, I went to visit a friend of a friend who had a late 80's Blazer. Among the highlights of the vehicle:

- stock Delco deck was sawed into to create a cavity for the new deck. Such that it was the "kit" for the new deck. 

- Only one operational seat belt in the car, but it had to be wrapped around the passenger's seat belt to work; the latch didn't work.

- Wires for the amp were soldered/crimped together; not odd you say? What I mean to say is that he had several mismatched pieces of wire of different lengths (and gauge, I think) all the way back to the amp from the deck. Wasn't run under carpet, either, just the most direct route - over the carpet, under seats, etc. Different colors, sort of like a rainbow of "power" all the way back. Same thing for the speaker wires back to the amp, which took a high-level input. To hear him tell about it, he had only so much speaker wire too, so he just mixed and matched. Meh.

And in case you're wondering, no, it didn't work.

I'm no saint either. My first install involved running wire through the door grommet, and tucked along the inner part of the carpeting, uncovered. At least I corrected that rather quickly, after it was pointed out by some pros at a car audio shop.


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

This is a local performance shop in Atlanta got paid to do this.









Batlground: 240SX Sub enclosure W/ Amp - IMPORTATLANTA.COM - Automotive, Lifestyle, Offtopic, Forum, Blog, & Online Community


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I read the first two pages and everybody (to me) missed the point. The end result was they gave the customer what he wanted. For the money he was willing to spend.



SlipAngle said:


> This is a local performance shop in Atlanta got paid to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

That box is inexcusable. You know that carpeted port is not accurately tuned...


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

meh. he just wanted some added bass. I agree the flap of box covering in the port is odd. As for carpet in the port, It would change tuning by what? 2-3 hz? it might also add to chuffing but in THAT car? No worries.


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> meh. he just wanted some added bass. I agree the flap of box covering in the port is odd. As for carpet in the port, It would change tuning by what? 2-3 hz? it might also add to chuffing but in THAT car? No worries.


Don't give me a hard time, you know that box sucks. I would not he happy if I just handed over cash for that 'custom' box.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SlipAngle said:


> Don't give me a hard time,


Dayyyyymn, easy trigger 

I don't think he had his sights on giving you a hard time.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Here's the money shot from an epically bad Cougar thread that became a legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I read the whole thread about the cougar guy w/ the computer speakers, I swear it sounded just like a tspence thread from front to back. And that's funny.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> I read the whole thread about the cougar guy w/ the computer speakers, I swear it sounded just like a tspence thread from front to back. And that's funny.


I'll admit that I have the cheaper set of the Logitechs shown in that pic. Connected to my bedroom PC. I think they cost around $80, if as much. They are ok, but certainly not hi-fi. There are actually two restaurants here that use them to provide backgroudn music.


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> I think you guys gotta see what treasures I see while in other forums I help in the audio department:


This one has potential. It just looks like some fine details were left out. Like not to use a rattle can for the box:mean:


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

ok gotta pull out the pics of my favorite Firebird again:

Here ya go









































What can't be seen is the ginormous MA Audio amp and a battery INSIDE the dual 15" sub box. They were glassed in!!! No way to get them out without demolishing the box.

Retards......


BTW, I'm surprised no one has posted any pics or links to "The Log" yet.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

LMAO....


----------



## Vernon29RW (Oct 6, 2009)

What's "The Log"? LOL sounds pretty interesting.....I think that Jeep install came out pretty good but like a few others said, a few minor details were overlooked and it really takes all the attention. Get some end caps for that amp or at least try to hide those wires a little better, actually bolt the am down so it doesn't move around and sit crooked in the box and yeah clear coat that paint to get a nice gloss or use a satin black for a flat finish. Dont go half ass with a semi gloss rattle can paint....eww!! Oh and are those tweeters that are mounted in the false floor?? with old ghetto 80's speaker grills covering them?? HAHAHA

Steve


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Whomever posted this one:










That is Tommy McKinney, the proclaimed King Of Bass. He was (now retired) a HEAVY dB Drag competitor especially in the Bass Race format. You may not like his door panel but when this truck went off you could feel it for blocks.

And if you're not in the SPL game it won't appeal to you but this truck is WOW loud. Here is a small vid of the truck at a show.

YouTube - Incriminator Audio, King of Bass "Ho Problems" HAIRTRICK at SBN


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL, proclaimed? Or self proclaimed?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

ALL4SPL said:


> That is Tommy McKinney, the proclaimed King Of Bass....





> LOL, proclaimed? Or self proclaimed?


Yea, right... I thought that was lordbaccus :laugh:


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

chad said:


> LOL, proclaimed? Or self proclaimed?


That's 'HO-claimed sucka!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ehkewley said:


> That's 'HO-claimed sucka!


win.


----------



## Bosworth Audio (Oct 30, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> I think you guys gotta see what treasures I see while in other forums I help in the audio department:


Looks like someone got tired of smoothing the surface out on that box. It could definently be cleand up real nice with about 10-15 hours of work and made to look professional.


----------

